# Non-Resident Slobs



## Bucky (Oct 8, 2003)

Was out yesterday scouting for ducks. I was South of Penn when I cited a small group of pheasants. I drove by them slow,they were all hens and one very young rooster. We don't have a good # of pheasants around D.L. so I decided to stop and just watch them even though I had permission for this posted land and the wife loves to eat pheasant. I had my 7 year old son with me who loves hunting as much as a 7 year old possibly could. After talking/teaching him why I didn't shoot them and talking about the difference betweeen hens and roosters we drove away. I was about a 1/2 mile away on another prairie trail when I noticed a Black SUV stopping in the general area. Two guys got out with guns and started walking into the posted land. Obviously to kill a couple of our pheasant seeds. I watched as they walked around after firing one shot. They then drove away and had the balls to drive right by me even though they knew I had seen what they did. I know the land owners are anti outofstater so I am pretty sure they didn't have permission. But the thing that frosts my *** is they were unethical. They had no respect for the land or the birds. Everyone has a story about slob hunters, just had to let all ya know about my experience. Had to vent. I will be talking to the land owner and I know the license plate.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Bucky
We don not have enough wardons to catch al the bad guys.So we as sportsmen have to help.REPORT and Testify!


----------



## cancarver (Apr 6, 2002)

Bucky I hope you also told your son that you didn't shoot the phesants because it is unethical to road hunt as well.

I know there is not enough wardens around to catch aholes like this so like drake said, report them to the proper authorties. There is no reason for res or nr people like this to hunt.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Where were they from?


----------



## Bucky (Oct 8, 2003)

They were from Wisconsin. I am in Law Enforcment so I have some connections. I am currently investigating it so I can give the information to the landowners and my game warden buddies. I think too we all need to get involved the game wardens are maxed out with calls. For instance my incident it may take all of today for me to get ahold of one of the guys. I will however next get their names. That is something I want to suggest to all of you, its good to get a license plate like I did but try and get names. Without that it may be hard to prove who was on the land or who wasn't I can identify the slobs that were on there if I see their faces again. Again if at all possible get license plates and names. Document the time and any other pertinant details. And yes I do teach my son not to road hunt that is a given.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

And the RAP (report all poachers) number is 1 800 472 2121. It's on your license. There is an incentive reward progam with RAP ranging from $100 to $1000.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Bucky,
Garbage like that happens all to often. This weekend we had a little episode with NR's as well. I'm not trying to group you all together like some will try to say, but I haven't ran into any idiots from the local area in a long time, just NR's. Anyways I scouted some ducks and geese in a field and went to talk to the landowner, which also happens to be my roomates dad at college. He didnt' have it posted but he didn't want anyone driving out there either because he was going to no-till. So we rounded up some extra decoy bags the night before, cause we all know how hard it is to carry a bunch of bigfoots. We got out to the field about 4:45 just to witness 2 vehicles driving all over the place out in the field and setting up way to close to a major roost. They came back to the road to place there vehicles, so we went up to see who it was and why they were setting up were they were. As we got closer of course the plates said 10,000 flakes,,sorry lakes on them. Rolled down the window to talk and ask them if they had talked to the landowner at all and if they were aware he didn't want anyone driving out there. There response included turning their backs to us and saying that it isn't posted, we don't have to do a damn thing. I was being all nice about it and they proceeded to be a**holes. Another guy chimed in from the back at one time saying "we can do whatever [email protected]#%! we want, it isn't posted." So I just left and we decided we'd go out and hunt the field anyways. Just as expected the shoot at a few ducks and the geese get real nervous. There were probably upwards of 500 canadas on the sleugh. So we just packed up early and took off, needless to say the birds didn't want to be in a field that when someone is shooting right where they were. The landowner had the field posted before noon when i had drove by again. I decided I had better call him to let him know the situation and that we weren't the ones driving out there. His response to that was that he was going to post everything up from now on jus because of NR's like that. Now this doesn't bother me much because I have no problem with access to land. But for the honest hunter that is open minded and makes conscious efforts to do things right, this can cause some problems. Let's face it everyone doesn't always have good places to hunt and with some of the disrespect that NR's show, it may just be getting that much tougher for some.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

We had a similar experience while hunting pheasants this weekend. We had permission to hunt a few small corn strips that the farmer left intentionally for us to hunt. There were some MN guys that were in the field goose hunting on Sunday am(notice I didn't say anything about ALL Minnesotans, only that these happened to be Minnesotans). We left the strips they were closest to and just hunted the ones that were further away, trying to be polite. Then one of the guys proceeds to walk to the slough that was close to where we were walking and right behind our pheasant drive (20 yards). I actually swung on a rooster that got up and flew behind us only to look down my gunbarrel at a human that was about 50 yards behind me!! He knew exactly what we were doing, we had lots of orange on, yet he still walked right behind us just to get to a slough that WAS posted!! What a dink. He is pretty lucky that I saw him as I swung. Now remember that we had permission for this field and he did not, and the slough was posted and neither of us should have been in there. We stayed right on the property line even though there were roosters jumping from the corn strip into the slough grass. He however couldn't resist the ducks in the slough!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

870....let's be honest here, the field wasn't posted? How were these guys supposed to read the landowners mind and know he was going to no-till and didn't want anyone driving on it. If the landowner was going to do this and truly didn't want anyone out there, he would have taken the time to post it. I am a resident hunter, but sounds like you are being a bit unfair towards these hunters from MN who are hunting in an un-posted field...perfectly legal. Or did I mis-understand your post? These guys sound like typical non-resident free lance hunters, the kind we really like to come to ND. Guys just like you and I.


----------



## cancarver (Apr 6, 2002)

870 perfect reason why the tresspass law should be changed. If everything was considered posted situattions like this wouldn't occur. And aholes like that would probably stop coming out. Res's may find this hard to swallow but I bet most NR that come out lick there chops when they here any unposted land is open hunting. But the a lot of residents, would get upset with such a law, as it would deteroiate the quality of their hunts as well.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

frosty,
I'm not knocking these guys down for driving out there, I'm sure I would of done the same thing if i scouted a field like that. The thing that really ****** me off about the whole deal is that they were so closed minded to talking to us that morning, thus ruining the hunt for both of us by being retarded enough to put their decoys where they did. If these guys would maybe be smart enough to talk to people that hunt the area all the time such as myself both of our groups probably could have done well. There were plenty of honkers and ducks to go around if you don't set your spread so dang close to the birds. I guess i'm basically against close-minded people. :eyeroll:


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

Yeh, I had a couple nice experiences myself LAST season.
One day i was driving down a gravel road heading to some good land a decent nodaker from this forum put me on.
There was another truck heading in my direction, and just when we were getting close to going by each other,

WHAMO! this idiot slams on his breaks, skidding on the gravel to about the center of the road, and about 4 guys were flying out with their shotguns, I damn near hit the ditch when I swurved, and if I wouldn't have swurved i probably would have taken the drivers door off.

So i looked behing me to see what the hell, and there were abunch of pheasants flying off into a posted field, that also had a fence, plus some cattle near by, I watched them for a bit, they were kind of looking around, probably thinking, should we? or shouldn't we?

Anyway, I DID notice real quick, (something I learned from you guys on this site) to look at his plates.

They were North Dakota :wink:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

There are idiots everywhere. North Dakota has a per capita rate as high as anyplace. The good thing is is that our idiots are spread out over a larger area so your not as likely to run into one.


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

First, I see no problem with road hunting, I do it and I know hundreds of good, ethical hunters that do it as well. With all the leasing going on, it helps out the freelance hunter, especially with pheasants. And as far as the no-tesspass law, I feel that is part of the essence of Nodak hunting. It would hurt the resident freelancer more than it would help. Not everyone knows who owns a certain piece of land when there is no posted sign. Hunting here is not the same as it is there cancarver, and that is what we are trying to fight to preserve, our Nodak tradition.


----------



## buxndux (Oct 17, 2003)

870, where were you when this happened???? A buddy of mine said he had the same thing happen to him, just wonderin if it was the same incident. He said they ruined the whole hunt. Too bad stuff like that has to happen. Been there myself.


----------



## DakotaElkSlayer (Oct 22, 2003)

I love the roadhunters!!!! Opening day I got out about an hour and a half late. I picked a large CRP field south of Jamestown and was totally suprised to see I had this place to myself. This is my first season in North Dakota(moved from Michigan's Upper Penninsula), so I was suprised that people were just driving around roadhunting. Needless to say, my Gordon setter and I quickly got our limit while people drove around and watched us. :beer:


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

Everyone has a slob hunter story, so what. Who cares where they come from. I run into the same amount of idiots no matter where I hunt, here or there. These people are small in number in comparison to hard working sportsmen. Name one thing in life where you don't run into this sort.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

buxndux,

I was 5 miles north of Lamoure.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

You are right James. I use deer hunting as an example where the slobs are out in force and most are residents. I guess our feeling is if you need meat that badly, get another job.


----------



## Shorthair (Sep 19, 2003)

DakotaElkSlayer
Just back from the UP, Marquette county had a great time although the grouse were down and the woodcock had already bugged out. Curious as to how you and setter adjusted to the ND hunting. I am coming out this weekend with a two year old GSP with two UP trips under his belt but neither the dog or I have hunted ND. I have heard that one can leave the bells and beepers home? Is it tough to locate a dog on point or is the cover low enough for decent visiblity?


----------



## Dino (Jan 2, 2003)

Just got back from an ok trip to ND. We asked until we were blue in the face and got a whopping 3 "yes's". But we had some land from last time and did ok. We stopped and talked to an old farmer about a little slough that looked great and even though his family hunts, he was gracious enough to say that nobody was hunting the next day and we could hunt it. When we arrived, there were trucks with North Dakota plates walking by the NO Hunting signs to hunt it. We figured it was his family until the guy drove up to us. He was proceeding to chew some arse of these idiots when we left. So, as some have said, there are slob hunters from both sides of the border and I think when talking about these in the future, it would be best to leave off the state.

On another topic, I had heard the sharpie numbers were up, but NW of Bismarck, I would say they are down. Pheasant numbers were about the same.


----------



## buxndux (Oct 17, 2003)

870, ya right by lamoure is where he said it happened. When he drove up to them they turned their backs and he tried talkin to them but got no love in return. haha. too bad for you guys, ya I went to college with the guy in Whap. He says I should come down to hunt with him sometime, but not if that stuff is goin on. later


----------

